# Windows was unable to complete disk check



## Villanz (May 5, 2004)

Hi,

When running Checkdisk on my C: drive I get the error message above.
I run checkdisk by going through C: Drive properties in My Computer > Tools > Error-Checking > Check Now. And I select "Scan for and attempt recovery of bad sectors".
The progress bar gets right to the end but then the error message appears.

Does anyone know how I can sort this problem out, or even just tell me what the problem is?
Thanks.


----------



## cactusjackas (Dec 13, 2005)

no i think thats a new problem that they just made to throw at you cuase ive never seen it or heard of anything like it before


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

It is not a new problem they just made up. Try running checkdisk whilein safe mode.


----------



## Bal3Wolf (Dec 13, 2005)

iv had it come up on some of my drives that were older every time in safemode and normal. Happens when thiers alot of close together bad sectors im guessing cause it waset a os drive for me so i moved stuff and formated it and lost bout 500megs after formated. But drive works fine now no problems anymore.


----------



## Villanz (May 5, 2004)

so i should format the drive?


----------

